# Ferninbetriebnahme: Ihre Vorteile und wie Sie es umsetzen



## IXON GmbH (21 Juli 2021)

_Bevor Ihr Kunde bereit ist, Ihre Maschine einzusetzen, muss sie zunächst betriebsbereit gemacht werden. Alle Systeme und Komponenten einer Maschine müssen entsprechend den betrieblichen Anforderungen des Kunden ausgelegt, installiert, getestet, bedient und gewartet werden. Dieser Vorgang wird als (Anlagen-)Inbetriebnahme bezeichnet. Heutzutage ist es möglich, eine Ferninbetriebnahme durchzuführen. Dadurch sparen Sie wertvolle Zeit und Kosten und können sowohl produktiv als auch flexibel sein._

Was ist eine Ferninbetriebnahme?​Die Ferninbetriebnahme ermöglicht es Ihnen, Ihre Industrieanlagen zu installieren, zu konfigurieren und zu testen, indem Sie den Kunden oder Integrationspartner aus der Ferne unterstützen. Während des Vor-Inbetriebnahme-Prozesses überprüfen Sie alle Systeme, Einstellungen und Werte auf Ihrer SPS-Steuerung. Funktionieren alle Prozesse ordnungsgemäß? Gibt die Anlage Fehlercodes aus? Mit der Ferninbetriebnahme können Sie dies einfach überprüfen, ohne vor Ort zu sein.

Alles kann aus der Ferne im SPS-Programm überwacht oder mit dem HMI-Panel gesteuert werden. Über eine sichere Verbindung über das Internet haben Sie von jedem Ort der Welt aus Fernzugriff auf Ihre Maschinen. Wir zeigen Ihnen die Möglichkeiten und Vorteile der Ferninbetriebnahme anhand von zwei Fallbeispielen exemplarisch auf.

Machen Sie Ihre Industriemaschinen aus der Ferne zugänglich​Das wesentliche Merkmal der Ferninbetriebnahme ist der Fernzugriff auf Ihre Industrieanlagen. Der erste Schritt dazu ist die Konnektivität in Ihren Maschinen einzurichten. Dies gibt Ihnen die Möglichkeit, aus der Ferne auf die Maschinen zuzugreifen, was bedeutet, dass Sie nicht mehr beim Kunden vor Ort sein müssen, um sie zu steuern und zu überwachen. Sie müssen lediglich einen VPN-Router mit der SPS-Steuerung, dem Roboter und den HMI-Panels Ihrer Maschine verbinden. Danach können Sie eine sichere Verbindung über eine Cloud-Plattform einrichten.

Ein gutes Beispiel für ein Unternehmen, das mit der Ferninbetriebnahme begonnen hat, ist DC Airco. Sie entschieden sich, den *Fernzugriff auf ihre SPS* zu implementieren, als sie aufgrund der Covid-19-Pandemie und den damit einhergehenden Reisebeschränkungen Probleme mit der Inbetriebnahme ihrer Maschinen im Ausland hatten. DC Airco ist ein niederländischer Hersteller von HLK-Lösungen und kritischen Kühlsystemen für (mobile) Anwendungen und nimmt seine Maschinen normalerweise vor Ort in Betrieb. Deshalb suchten sie nach einer alternativen Möglichkeit der Inbetriebnahme und entdeckten die IXON Cloud. Inzwischen bauen sie einen IXrouter in ihre Anlagen ein, um ihre Kunden während der Installation und der Abnahmeprüfung aus der Ferne zu unterstützen. 

DC Airco hat nun *über die IXON Cloud* Plattform von überall auf der Welt Zugriff auf ihre HLK-Systeme. "Die Installation ist für den Kunden einfach und wir können die Inbetriebnahme gemeinsam online durchführen. Ich habe eine sofortige Verbindung zu ihrem Netzwerk. Das geht viel schneller als per Telefon, weil man gleichzeitig sehen muss, was genau passiert, und das ist manchmal schwierig zu sehen. Jetzt kann ich es einfach live beobachten", sagt Marc Schimmel, Servicetechniker bei DC Airco. 





Ein Beispiel zu "Remote Eyes" für den Inbetriebnahmeservice (via Microsoft HoloLens; s. Bild oben) und die Vorteile von Ferninbetriebnahme finden Sie *in unserem Blog*.


----------

